# Why Kenpo?



## MJS (Sep 20, 2009)

So, why do you train in Ken(m)po, Kaju?  What is it about the art that caught your eye, and continues to hold your interest?

Thought it would be interesting to hear from our members and what you like best about your art!


----------



## MJS (Sep 20, 2009)

For myself, I started in the SKK arts.  Didn't do much research at the time, but it was the closest school to my house at the time.  As time went on, and I eventually saw more of the art, which included changing to the Parker system, what I saw was a pretty damn effective art for SD.  The ideas, concepts and techs. that Parker had in his system, made the art pretty street effective.  Nothing fancy.  Compared to some non-Kenpo arts, Kenpo, for me, pretty much addresses it all.  Huge variety of defenses for pretty much any attack you can think of, many of which flow from one to the next, with great ease.

Even after years of training in it, I still find new things to play with.   Some arts seem to be designed so that the student has to conform to the art, whereas Kenpo conforms to the person doing it.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 20, 2009)

a kenpo guy hit me like 14 times in about 7 seconds one time. Thats all it took


----------



## Tames D (Sep 20, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> a kenpo guy hit me like 14 times in about 7 seconds one time. Thats all it took


 
You mean slapped?


----------



## just2kicku (Sep 21, 2009)

Tames D said:


> You mean slapped?



 That's funny!

For me I find that Kaju offers everything I want from striking to ground game. In class we say that you don't stop hitting till the blood is flowing and the guy stops moving.

There's always something new to learn and the strikes can be devastating, plus its fun!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 21, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> That's funny!


 
Yeah it was meant to be funny. I couldn't resist. But the fact is I have a huge respect for Kenpo. It's a very effective fighting system and I wouldn't have my kids training in it otherwise. 

But I do get a little tired of the video's where a guy is is receiving 80 hand strikes and doesn't move. I work with my kids to blend San Soo in with what they learn in Kenpo and I got them now where they are pretty good at forcing their opponent to move whether they want to or not. 

But despite my poor attempt at humor, I do believe in the kenpo system.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 22, 2009)

I started it because friends I trusted recommended it after they had a good experience. I liked it for its self defense and I stuck with it. My original goals were just to learn to spar and to someday make purple belt. I stayed with it a bit longer than I expected.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 22, 2009)

MJS said:


> So, why do you train in Ken(m)po, Kaju? What is it about the art that caught your eye, and continues to hold your interest?
> 
> Thought it would be interesting to hear from our members and what you like best about your art!


 
Hello,

My Father forced Tracy/Parker (I say that because when I started it was pretty much the same.  Much more so then these days) Kenpo on me when I was a child...  I had no choice at that time.  He studied it as well.  Later I grew to love it, even seek it out.  I studied other things, some for quite awhile, but always came back to Kenpo.  In some form or another.

It was really love/hate at first. 

It ended up being my life.
Sometimes good...  Other times, oh well...???  

Thanks,
Milt G.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 23, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> a kenpo guy hit me like 14 times in about 7 seconds one time. Thats all it took


I wonder what took him so long?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 23, 2009)

Tames D said:


> You mean slapped?


 
It doesn't take much to turn Mr. Hand into Mr. Fist. 

I've stuck with Kenpo longer than any other martial art because I feel it constantly challenges me; there's always more to learn...even with things you thought you already learned! LOL


----------



## jamz (Sep 23, 2009)

It's my first and so far only martial art, (SKK) mostly started because the school is close, we were sending one of my kids there, and "martial arts" is something I had always wanted to do.  Turns out the instructor was great, and I had (and still have) a very good time, generally leaving class feeling better than when I started it. 

Having researched it, maybe there are other styles I'd prefer, but I still have a good time, the instruction is demanding and (in my inexperienced opinion) top notch, and I hate quitting anything after investing so much time and sweat. 

Still new though, not quite two years in.  I have a green belt test Friday.  Hold me.


----------



## Manny (Sep 23, 2009)

I started in kenpo cause the lack of SD practice in my TKD dojang, I think  if my dojang ofered SD clases on a regular basis I will not be in Kenpo, however I must say kenpo has been very refreshing to me and it has a lot of hand techs, someting WTF TKD has in a limited way.

Manny


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 24, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I wonder what took him so long?


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  7 seconds?:mst:


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 24, 2009)

It was actually the only thing available in my small, midwestern hometown.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 24, 2009)

wanted an art with everything in it, finally saw what i wanted(or at least a taste of it) when i saw the perfect weapon.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2009)

After a childhood of watching Kung Fu theater, I wanted a non Japanese or Korean system. The Kenpo school I joined promised that they were just like Kung Fu; so, here I am.
Sean


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 25, 2009)

Touch Of Death said:


> After a childhood of watching Kung Fu theater, I wanted a non Japanese or Korean system. The Kenpo school I joined promised that they were just like Kung Fu; so, here I am.
> Sean


 

kung fu theater!!!
Man, old school channel 5!
Remember those days well!!!
I would agree with you, that was another reason why i wanted to get in.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 25, 2009)

As a child, I studied JuJutsu and Aikido and during an Aikido class, I asked one of the sempai what he would do if I dropped the traditional attacks and just attacked him with anything. "do it" he said. I rushed him and three stirkes later I was flat on the floor. He had used 'parting wings' from EPAK. From then on, after every Aikido class, he would teach me Kenpo.

Then, about four years later, I wanted guidance about which direction to take in my martial arts path. I wrote to about thirty prominant master from different systems. I got no replies. Then one day a package came through the post. It contained an autographed book, an association patch, and a well thought out hand written letter. The package was from Larry Tatum. He was the one guy who took the time to care about some nobody kid from England. I decided that my dominant art would be Kenpo from then on. Within a year of receiving the package from LT, I was in Dublin training full time.

It's amazing how a small gesture can change someone's life.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 25, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> As a child, I studied JuJutsu and Aikido and during an Aikido class, I asked one of the sempai what he would do if I dropped the traditional attacks and just attacked him with anything. "do it" he said. I rushed him and three stirkes later I was flat on the floor. He had used 'parting wings' from EPAK. From then on, after every Aikido class, he would teach me Kenpo.
> 
> Then, about four years later, I wanted guidance about which direction to take in my martial arts path. I wrote to about thirty prominant master from different systems. I got no replies. Then one day a package came through the post. It contained an autographed book, an association patch, and a well thought out hand written letter. The package was from Larry Tatum. He was the one guy who took the time to care about some nobody kid from England. I decided that my dominant art would be Kenpo from then on. Within a year of receiving the package from LT, I was in Dublin training full time.
> 
> It's amazing how a small gesture can change someone's life.


 


That is awesome!
Will you /have you ever written any books on your studies?

Also, Tatum and Planas, are both very humble!
I met them both up in Burbank , at a convention.
Planas is a really cool guy, lethal MA!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 25, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> That is awesome!
> Will you /have you ever written any books on your studies?
> 
> Also, Tatum and Planas, are both very humble!
> ...


 
No, I don't plan on writing any books. Most of my time was spent in the studio and working in the late of night. I really enjoyed myself. I was in my late teens when I decided to move to a different country to learn and when I look back on it, it was the best decision I ever made. Larry Tatum's small gesture increased my standard of living immeasurably.


----------



## Ray (Oct 11, 2009)

Long time ago, I was talking to a coworker.  I said I thought I'd check out martial arts as a way to get into shape.  Maybe take my young son, it would be a father/son thing.  My coworker thought he'd do the same.  We drove all over Salt Lake County watching classes and talking to people.  

We only visited one kenpo studio and, man oh man, kenpo stood head and shoulders above the rest.  Our instructor and his son we're two of the notables of the area.


----------

